# Where's Jack gone????



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys
I had had my 1995 Elddis Autoquest for a couple of years now and just realised I have never seen the wheel brace and jack..
I looked good and proper on Monday and can't find it anywhere, thinking at first it may have been with the spare wheel underneath but nope. 

Is there anyone who can help me?
I have search hi and low under cab seat hab seats and anywhere I can think of.
Also where would I purchase a brace and jack from?

Cheers
Graham


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As far as the jack is concerned then many people consider the originally supplied jack to be barely adequate to do the job.

If it were me I would look for a suitably rated bottle jack, something* like these *available from Screwfix (other suppliers are available :wink2: )

For the brace Ebay has a few *here*.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect jill has borrowed it. But seriously if it is a fiat mine is under the passenger seat.I think.

cabby


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

philoaks said:


> As far as the jack is concerned then many people consider the originally supplied jack to be barely adequate to do the job.
> 
> If it were me I would look for a suitably rated bottle jack, something* like these *available from Screwfix (other suppliers are available :wink2: )
> 
> For the brace Ebay has a few *here*.


Cheers. I'll order a bottle jack today.
Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gholt417 said:


> Cheers. I'll order a bottle jack today.
> Graham


Before you do I suggest you read this thread

Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat > Mechanical & Technical > Wheels & Tyres > * Use of bottle jack 'in the field'

I started it because I did not want to hijack your thread.

Geoff
*


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Sometimes they are hidden in little cupboards recessed into the side of the step or under the carpet somewhere. Bottle jacks are useless on a field; a trolley jack is a better answer imho.
John


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of different opinions Graham, aren't forums great :smile2:

My own suggestion of a bottle jack is based on my own experiences. As others have said, level ground is ideal and I would always use mine combined with timber spreaders to ensure it doesn't sink into the ground. I would also ensure the van is in gear, handbrake fully applied and wheels chocked. The big advantage of a bottle jack is the small amount of space needed to store it.

If removing a wheel at home I use a 5 ton trolley jack but it is a beast of a thing and there is no way you could carry it around with you.

The jack that Gaspode has provided a link to looks a neat piece of kit, particularly if you need a jack for regular wheel rotation or summer/winter swaps.

I guess at the end of the day it's your choice based on your planned use of the jack and the space and weight you can afford to give up.

Phil


----------

